# Looking for games like Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles: My Life as a King/My Life as a Darklord



## duffmmann (Aug 10, 2016)

These two wiiware titles are such a delight, and I really can't think of many other games like them.  Sure, the Harvest Moon/Rune Factory and related titles are somewhat similar, but I'd love to play more games with the kind of direction these games had where your building a city, and managing adventurers to go out on missions, etc.  Does anyone know of any other games like these?  If not I may just go and start a new file of My Life as a King, as it has been quite a while at this point since I last played.


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 10, 2016)

Little King Story is an obvious choice.

Also Sim Hero might be up your alley and it is free
http://www.geekfevergames.com/sim-hero.html


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 10, 2016)

duffmmann said:


> These two wiiware titles are such a delight, and I really can't think of many other games like them.  Sure, the Harvest Moon/Rune Factory and related titles are somewhat similar, but I'd love to play more games with the kind of direction these games had where your building a city, and managing adventurers to go out on missions, etc.  Does anyone know of any other games like these?  If not I may just go and start a new file of My Life as a King, as it has been quite a while at this point since I last played.


The new game that was revealed for 3DS at E3 seems right up your alley, it's called Ever Oasis. They showed a lot of footage of it at E3, you can probably find a recording of it somewhere, but here's the trailer:

It's not out until 2017 but it's basically exactly what you described.


----------



## duffmmann (Aug 10, 2016)

The Real Jdbye said:


> The new game that was revealed for 3DS at E3 seems right up your alley, it's called Ever Oasis. They showed a lot of footage of it at E3, you can probably find a recording of it somewhere, but here's the trailer:
> 
> It's not out until 2017 but it's basically exactly what you described.




Oh yeah, I saw the reveal for that game live, somehow had forgotten about it, but it does look great, and its cool that they're using the OOT 3D/MM 3D engine to make it.  Will definitely have to get that game when it comes out.


----------

